# 3o gallon tank



## bread (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, I have a 30 gallon tank (30x12x19" i think) and i am really interested in Jewel Cichlids. I don't have any fish in it yet, but ideally i would like to have a jewel pair, a kissing gourami,and a black ghost knifefish. Are all these fish compatable?Also could someone who has jewels tell me how they found a pair? Thank you so much.:fish:


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Are u talking about putting all of them in a 30 gallon.


----------



## bread (Apr 23, 2006)

Also can you give me some advice on the tank setup? Thanks.


----------



## bread (Apr 23, 2006)

yes, however i also have a 10 gallon with a betta in it.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Black ghost knifefish get pretty big and will need a lot bigger then a 30 Gal tank to thrive.

EDIT: And if you want a jewel PAIR as in to breed them they might bully the gourami.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

AshleyTheGreat is right a Black GhostKnife fish gets way to big for a 30 gallon and I have known Jewel Cichlids to be pretty agressive. If I were u I would re-think my tank setup.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

If u really want a pair of Jewel cichlids then I guess u could get them but I woudn't put anything else in there.


----------



## bread (Apr 23, 2006)

Now that i know the knifefish won't work, will there be enough room for the gourami and the jewels? What if i get the gourami first and let it get bigger and then add the jewels?


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Well if u buy young jewel cichlids and let them grow up with the gourmai itmight work.


----------



## bread (Apr 23, 2006)

well, eventually i would like the jewels to breed. I have heard you can get a few young jewels and let them pair off and return all but the pair back to the store. Would that work?


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah I would think so.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Instead of going through all this trouble with the Jewels is there any other kin of fish that u would like.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Do u like Rams or kribs.


----------



## bread (Apr 23, 2006)

The kribs seem nice but i know nothing about them.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

The Kribs r pretty easy to take care of they r peaceful. The Kribs can take pretty much any water conditions they get up to around 4 inches not as big as the jewels they like temps. from 72-82°F.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

R u still interested in the gourmai or do u want something different.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

You can get a pair or trio of yellow labs. They are cuties and Im sure your LFS would eat the babies up if you sold them.


----------



## bread (Apr 23, 2006)

are the yellow labs easy to breed? And yes i for sure want a kissing gourami.:fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get Dwarf jewels--Hemichromis christatus, lifililii? or Thomasi. The big ones like bimaculatus are too agressive for that size tank. The small ones are great, intense red with blue spangles. I got all my pairs by raising fry and letting the fish choose. Jewel cichlids are biparental egg layers so they agressively defend their spawn. I really think they would beat up a gourami. I don't know about the ghost knife, he might be okay is he has his own area to hid in. Most people who breed jewels have a species tank. But I think they'd do fine in a community until they pair off. I don't think H. cristatus are any bigger or more difficult or more aggressive than krbs. 

Yellow labs are mouthbrooders so they're easy to breed, but you'd want another tank to put holding mothers in. You can't leave the fry with the parents like you can with jewels. It would be better to have 4 females to one male. I don't think they'd mix with the gourami.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you really want to keep jewels in a 30g buy a few juvis and let them pair off (If there are no pairs availabe). Or if you want kissers then you really need a bigger tank. Also I wouldn't recomend keeping them with jewels.
I would recommend buying a few dwarf cichlids and a few shoals of tetra for that size tank.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

Also Kissing Gourami's get to be 12 inches, and would get crowded in a 30g.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

> Also Kissing Gourami's get to be 12 inches, and would get crowded in a 30g


I'm glad someone mentioned that. You will have to pick another gourami type for the 30g, or upgrade the tank size if you want the kissing gourami. They get too large for that size tank.


----------

